# Inkbird ibbq-4t connection issues



## LIVENTO SMOKE (Dec 22, 2021)

Okay..got this as a gift right before Thanksgiving a few weeks ago.  Used it once with the inkbird pro app.  During the cook, the phone app just dropped off/froze and stopped reporting data from the thermo probes.  Figured I did something wrong and just forgot about it.  Getting ready to smoke a 13lb prime rib for Christmas and can't have issues.  Started testing with the unit tonight.  My setup:

* I have a mesh wifi that provides 2.4 and 5ghz, and has ability to do guest network that is ONLY 2.4, which is what all these tests below have used...only 2.4 has been used for these tests.
* I've downloaded the Inkbird Pro app (and re-downloaded a 2nd time) thinking it was an app issue, and got the same behavior the second time.
  1. In this app, fast flash smart setup will never work...never finds the thermo device, even though my phone is connected to the same 2.4 wifi I've used for app setup.
  2. In this app, I can connect with slow flash AP mode, but the phone only stays connected to the unit as long as the temp outside is above 32F.  If the outside air temp is colder than 32F, each probe times out (on the Inkbird console and shows this..." - - - "...triple dashes instead of the actual temp.  When that happens, the phone app also stops reporting the temp.  If I bring the inkbird unit and probes indoors to ambient temps above 32F, the probes reading of " - - - " immediately disappears and shows the real air temp for each probe.  Something is wrong if I can't use the inkbird when the outside temp is 32F or below.
* I've also tested this on a different app...the "BBQ-4T" app as well...and I get all of the same behaviors stated above - no difference in behavior.
* I've tried a factory reset, still get the same issues.
PLEASE HELP...I need to get this working before my cook Christmas Eve (Friday).


----------



## Steve H (Dec 23, 2021)

Did you try the BBQ Go app? It might work for this. I haven't had the problems you are seeing on the 4T or pro app.


----------



## fxsales1959 (Dec 23, 2021)

Merry Christmas!.  Man you lost me at "mesh". I probably won't be any help, but I run Inkbird pro (ver. 3.4.1) on both iphone and ipad simultaneously (which can be annoying when alarms go off).  I seem to remember some crankiness when setting up the first time. But then, I haven't seen 32 degrees in close to 20 years (except an occasional business trip to Nashville or Memphis.  I just noticed that my ipad has version 3.4.2 because some kind of apple voodoo automatically installed it when i bought and initiated the ipad. I hope you get it fixed. I love mine to death........  After re-reading the guide I can't think of anything temp related. I used the QR code in the guide to get to the app in istore. I've heard the tech support is pretty good for china.  Good luck.
John


----------



## LIVENTO SMOKE (Dec 23, 2021)

fxsales1959 said:


> Merry Christmas!.  Man you lost me at "mesh". I probably won't be any help, but I run Inkbird pro (ver. 3.4.1) on both iphone and ipad simultaneously (which can be annoying when alarms go off).  I seem to remember some crankiness when setting up the first time. But then, I haven't seen 32 degrees in close to 20 years (except an occasional business trip to Nashville or Memphis.  I just noticed that my ipad has version 3.4.2 because some kind of apple voodoo automatically installed it when i bought and initiated the ipad. I hope you get it fixed. I love mine to death........  After re-reading the guide I can't think of anything temp related. I used the QR code in the guide to get to the app in istore. I've heard the tech support is pretty good for china.  Good luck.
> John


Thanks for your view...I just noticed the temp issue last night...it was outside for like 3 to 5 mins and as soon as this probes registered 32F (ambient air, not cooking anything) they went to - - - within a matter of minutes and then the phone app stopped working/registering temps.


----------



## LIVENTO SMOKE (Dec 23, 2021)

Steve H said:


> Did you try the BBQ Go app? It might work for this. I haven't had the problems you are seeing on the 4T or pro app.


I have not tried that app yet....downloading now and will test today...thanks.


----------



## LASLIM03 (Apr 13, 2022)

Hello I am having the same problems with connecting to WiFi. I have tried InkBird pro InkBird plus and BBQ-4T. When I try to connect under fast flashing all the flashing does is goes out when searching and it want connect. I have tried different WiFi settings and even rebooting my router.


----------



## negolien (Apr 13, 2022)

I don't know what to say /shrug I usually run my cooks at night cause i work nights but I don't think I have run in a temp that low. I' am sure some here have as there's lots of them that live in tundra like areas. I run the orange and yellow BBQ-4T app for like a year or something. I had an initial hard time connecting the unit to wifi but I was drunk so was probably a me issue. Has worked like a champ since then. Sorry I can't help u.


----------

